# My Big A** Zilla Liller Bomb!



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Guy's
You are the best sorry it took so long to get these opened and ready, I thought this deserved it's own thread!! I wanted to do something really classy and write a nice note for each bomb like a fine brother did recently but man you may never see them if I do that. So with your permission I will just post all the pictures and the notes are hopefully readable I worked hard on trying to take the best pictures I could. :bounce:

I want to tell you how much I appreciate you guy's but I just don't have any fancy words to use, I hope my Love and Respect I have for you guy's will be enough. I just had a blast with this and boy was it tough last night not being able to open these, I didn't think I would get them today either but I started with a couple and over the afternoon taking many breaks I got them all ready and separated mine and the troops. *Someone said in a note that I could smoke better sticks, Let me be honest here, No Cigar ever tastes better Than one Gifted by a Friend!!! These are some great cigars and I will treasure and enjoy each and everyone of them, I will be thinking of you guy's as I do!!!*

Are we ready here we go and again Thank You so much :hungry:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Looks like The Zilla Killa crew knows how to spread it around. Great job guys way to support the troops and Dave.:rockon:


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

This is awesome! Enjoy brotha!


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Congrats Dave. I am extremely proud to be a part of this. What you do is absolutely incredible. Keep doing what you do. You are definitely appreciated!


----------



## Jeff3C (Jul 1, 2010)

:banana: Looks like some serious damage!!! Hope you and the troops enjoy them!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice...I see at least one missing though LOL!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Jeff3C said:


> :banana: Looks like some serious damage!!! Hope you and the troops enjoy them!


The simple fact that you guy's did this for me and the Troops is mighty important to me, I will enjoy each and every one of them Brothers! :high5:

I have a couple of haters and you guy's couldn't of have had better timing been feeling kinda pissy about them! This just reassures I have way more friends than they do and it made my whole Month guy's. Really I can't express the timing was perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!:rockon: Thank You All!!!!!!!!!!!!:rockon:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

That right there is whole lot of things of beauty!

Well done, ZKs!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

I am/was honored to be a part of this !!!!! You are MORE than deserving Dave !!! Thank you Again for all you do !!!!!! Also, thanks to Kipp and the rest of the ZK bruthas that were a part of this !!!! :rockon:


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

I was glad to be a part of this.


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

Generous group of guys here. I look forward for the 88 days of my 90 day probation period to be over so I can participate fully.


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

You guys did an awesome job fellas. Dave you already do more than your share to help out a lot of people you deserve every bit of what you got.. Looks like you can put a lot of smiles on some well deserving troops faces. You guys ROCK!!!


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

That is such a great bomb! The Zilla Killa's have really dropped some heavy duty ordinance with this one! Congratulations!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Mathew?
I have a question what is the intell i7 950? what is it for it looks expensive but what does it do?

Thanks Brother!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Gonna step in on this real quick cause my eyes lit up when I saw it.

The Intel i7 is a processing chip that is really really really nice. That model, the 950, is a 3 Ghz processor. Not just a normal 3 Ghz processor though. It is a 64 bit capable quad core that instead of tapping out one core before it moves to another core, the i7 chip will load balance (kinda, but a good way to explain it). 

I can go on and on about this chip but that will get a bit techy. 

Personally, I have a computer that I use for development that has an i7 930. I have rendered 1080p HD video, converted music files, ran automated web processing software (it creates 100 simotanious web connection to parse a lot of data at once), and 4 virtualized operating system. I did this all at the same time and my computer didn't even hiccup with this type of extreme load... and the 950 is better the one I have.

I guess you could think of it as the opus x of processors IMHO.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow Thanks Matt
I have to get my tech buddies over to help me get in installed sounds pretty cool, Thanks Matthew very very cool gift brother!!

Okay goodnight fellas 

Dave


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

smelvis said:


> The simple fact that you guy's did this for me and the Troops is mighty important to me, I will enjoy each and every one of them Brothers! :high5:
> 
> I have a couple of haters and you guy's couldn't of have had better timing been feeling kinda pissy about them! This just reassures I have way more friends than they do and it made my whole Month guy's. Really I can't express the timing was perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!:rockon: Thank You All!!!!!!!!!!!!:rockon:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Now that is a thing of beauty! Enjoy yours Dave and I know that you will get the troops theirs as well...just glad to be a part of such an awesome bombing. And thank you to all of my fellow Zilla Killas that jumped in on this whacked out guys idea...you all made this an incredible bomb!

Way to go!
-Kipp
-The Zilla Killa "Mouth"


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice very nice! That is one hell of a BOMB! Way to go to the crew who pulled it all off, enjoy Dave!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow - there were some HUGE hits there! Dave, you and the troops couldn't be more deserving. I'm humbled to have contributed in a small, small way.

And as for anyone "hating" on you - well I think there's plenty of us in the ZK Force that would be happy to take on some light work.

In all seriousness Dave, your a great BOTL - do a great thing for our Troops and are most respected around here.

Well done on organizing this Kipp (some of our Brothers hit REALLY hard!)


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Dave, glad we could help out. I was hoping to get more Ronson's to you but the darn CVS only seems to stock two at a time.

Don't worry about a few morons getting you down. You are doing great work and we all appreciate it!


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Rock31 said:


>


*YEP*










Let em hate, Dave. You've got us and you know it.:beerchug:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

haters? sendem to tampa, no more haters, i know people.... lol



seriously awesome what you guys did, this is too cool to see. and way to go dave!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Congratulations Guys! A nicely planned bomb.  Dave, we expect you to dispose of them properly via fire within a week.....with reviews  LOL.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Guy's the last one Cool


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

It was my pleasure to help destroy your P.O. I couldn't think of someone more deserving for this. You help 100s if not 1000's of service men and woman a year get some nice tasty treats while wanting nothing back in return but a smile and some pictures of them smoking to show us and the others that contribute. You do more then you need to by far and this was my and and many of us other's way of saying thank you..........

and your:welcome:

:dude::dude::beerchug::dude::dude:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry bro I missed your picture, simple minds ya know  Thanks Again!!!!!!!!!!!!
Trying again?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Dave...everyone knows that it is perfectly acceptable to pretend that Keith doesn't exist! ound:



smelvis said:


> Sorry bro I missed your picture, simple minds ya know  Thanks Again!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Trying again?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> Dave...everyone knows that it is perfectly acceptable to pretend that Keith doesn't exist! ound:


Yeah fine but I want the ten bucks you promised if I ignored his, :hippie:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

TXsmoker doesn't see his picture either so excuse me I am posting all the pics again to see if I missed anymore, Sorry brother!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

AH! Stop teasing me! lol, again very nice bomb. And you made out like a bandit on getting that i7 processor.:clap2:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

You got it this time. I just wanted to make sure they made it safe. Enjoy the smokes.


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

This was a GREAT hit guys!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

TXsmoker said:


> You got it this time. I just wanted to make sure they made it safe. Enjoy the smokes.


Oh Good, Dummy me I think I missed page two on photobucket Mikes was not there either I hope I got everyone this time because I carefully re posted all I have.

Thank You Again Everyone. Elvis Say's howdy!

Dave :beerchug:


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Ahhhhh, yup, that's just so great!!! I'm glad mine made it there on time, and Dave, I hope you enjoy the heck out of them! I'm so damn glad to see this bomb hit you and can't begin to describe for everyone here what you've done for me and countless other troops! Enjoy Brotha!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

YeeHawwwww_______!!!!!!!


What an excellent foray!!!!!

You guys ROCK! Some beautiful Garskies there! :nod:

& the chip is truly over the top!
When I saw the box some pages ago, I just figured some cigars were in it! :faint:



Congratulations Dave! :wave:

Great work Gents! :usa2:



:rockon:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

FridayGt said:


> Ahhhhh, yup, that's just so great!!! I'm glad mine made it there on time, and Dave, I hope you enjoy the heck out of them! I'm so damn glad to see this bomb hit you and can't begin to describe for everyone here what you've done for me and countless other troops! Enjoy Brotha!


Thank you Jordon
It's always my honor Friend I get as much fun out of it as you guy's do, Really!

BTW
Mathew I am not a tech guy, what do I do with the Intel processor? I'll be googling soon I'm sure. Thanks again!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Smelvis, I am not the most tech savvy when fiddling around in side. But you need to open up your pc and switch out the processors. It depends on what mother board you have etc, but it should be relatively easy to switch them out. Here are a few videos, I am sure if you post a thread in the tech corner section under everything but cigars you will get plenty of help. Sorry I could not help further! And good luck!

By the way that is a kick ass processor and you will have no problem with throwing what you can at( games, multimedia etc.)

YouTube - Installing the Intel i7 920

YouTube - installing intel core i7 processor to gigabyte motherboard


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hope that coffin is good


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Dave, is that a Schrade knife I see in the pictures?
Got one that looks just like it.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

TXsmoker said:


> You got it this time. I just wanted to make sure they made it safe. Enjoy the smokes.


Yep - me too. Just glad they made it.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

LOL That's friggin' EPIC! They nailed you hard! Enjoy the hell outta those Dave! You deserve it! Keep doin' what you do for the troops!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Sherlockholms said:


> Smelvis, I am not the most tech savvy when fiddling around in side. But you need to open up your pc and switch out the processors. It depends on what mother board you have etc, but it should be relatively easy to switch them out. Here are a few videos, I am sure if you post a thread in the tech corner section under everything but cigars you will get plenty of help. Sorry I could not help further! And good luck!
> 
> By the way that is a kick ass processor and you will have no problem with throwing what you can at( games, multimedia etc.)
> 
> ...


Thanks man, Yeah mine is not comparable but gives me a reason to do a kick ass build down the road. Call and read the numbers to one of my tech friends. One heck of a gift man


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Hope that coffin is good


I should know pretty soon LOL Thanks Ray!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

piperdown said:


> Dave, is that a Schrade knife I see in the pictures?
> Got one that looks just like it.


Yes sir got it from our electrical contractor and it's my box opener, LOL I have a Tomcat something from Zogg that's my favorite and as high as I go with cost


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

owaindav said:


> LOL That's friggin' EPIC! They nailed you hard! Enjoy the hell outta those Dave! You deserve it! Keep doin' what you do for the troops!


Thanks Dave
You too, I hope your thread picks up soon. I need the help brother and it's fun working with you!  :smoke2:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Thanks man, Yeah mine is not comparable but gives me a reason to do a kick ass build down the road. Call and read the numbers to one of my tech friends. One heck of a gift man


Np, just out curiosity who sent the processor?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Sherlockholms said:


> Np, just out curiosity who sent the processor?


I wish I new one of the no notes!


----------



## Goodkat (Sep 3, 2010)

Holy Freaking God man, I'm glad it all went to someone who unquestionably deserved it!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I still love the processor. That's an awesome unique bomb.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

It is very unique and friggin awesome!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I would still like to know who sent it? anyone know or if it was you please speak up. the guy's are right it Rocks!!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> It is very unique and friggin awesome!


So are you Ray...So are you !


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Dave: No return address on the box?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

socalocmatt said:


> Dave: No return address on the box?


I was very organized took the notes, took the picture and broke the boxes down in that order. so probably I got a zillion boxes in the bed of the truck from a couple months and it rained. Go figure!

:frusty: Plus the ones I did notice didn't have notes I didn't recognize the names. I can barley remember Veeral and he's Goofy


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

smelvis said:


> I should know pretty soon LOL Thanks Ray!


Let me know how you like that Edicion De Silvio Dave coffin. My B&M has a pile of them from the origional release and I'm thinking about maybe stashing a few.


----------

